# Is your Snowthrower jumping out of gear?



## Opfoto

Like mine was.....(hopefully was)

My Sears 9hp 28in 2 stage Snowthrower Model # 247.88790 that I purchased new in '06 started jumping out of gear probably 2 years ago.

It was sporadic at 1st so I made sure I lubed the gear levers, adjusted the cables and and the shift rods.

Last year mild winter, not much use so no real worries.

This year I had to use a bungy cord to keep the blower in the gear selector lever in the gear I wanted. It finally came to a head. Fortunately when it did no one got hurt!!!!

I was taking care of the end of the driveway and it lurched forward from 2nd gear to 5th gear, when the bungy let go. I was able to hang on to it and after I finished "I decided to fix it or else fix it so it can't be fixed"

I removed the shoulder bolt, washers, shift lever, compression spring, and speed nut. Then after cleaning and reinstalling I noted that when the lever was in 1st gear it wasn't all the way left into the "gear slots" on the dashboard like it was in 6th gear.
After fussing with adding washers, lockwashers, etc....nothing seemed to have the lever shift to the left into the gear slots, I decided to bend the lever in a vise and see if that 10-15 degrees of bend would make a difference. I reassembled and lo and behold.....voila as they say!!! Perfect, like a glove....tomorrow it is to be warmer so I can try it out in the backyard and see if it is fixed....Nothing can get hit if it doesn't.

I post this because I couldn't find help anywhere other than replacing some parts, which hopefully is not needed.

I will update this post after playing with it tomorrow.


----------



## Shryp




----------



## Opfoto

Shryp.......great minds think alike eh?

Good to know that what I did may work.....

Now I need to add youtube to my toolbox....

Sorry for wasting bandwidth


----------



## Colored Eggs

Yea I saw that episode when I was looking at youtube. Opfota Nice job on your fix. Its defiantly better than going an buying a whole new assembly. I just got a 2 stage self propelled snowblower yesterday so Haven't really gotten into it much but my single stages have no gears to worry about. If I want to go faster I got to kick myself and push harder  btw how long did it take you to get it all fixed and back together.


----------



## Opfoto

All said 2 years procrastinating and done maybe in an hour.....But while I had it inside, I also cleaned and lubed the chute mounting plate as that was sticking a bit too. Still gonna play in the yard tomorrow to test it all out so when we get it again I'll know if its truly working better.

Congrats on your new toy....hopfully the kicking will end!


----------



## Opfoto

*update....*

So I bounced the snowblower around the backyard for a bit and not once did it jump out of gear...so for now hopefully its taken care of....but the real test is when I am cold tired and frustrated after the plow truck has pissed me off!!!


----------

